# Rolling, Herfing, and Partying with Sam Leccia



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

wow thats great, that stick he rolled with the cross on it is epic man.
from what I have seen Sam is a great BOTL


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pics, looks like a good time had. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

Both Sams are great! 

Thanks for putting the pics up. That cross cigar was too amazing!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharin these, Sam. Next best thing to being there. Fantastic!


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redheadz (Sep 23, 2009)

Great pics!! Reminds me of when Sam was in NH for those events. He rolled a special cigar for the Stanley Cup final game that was gonna be on that night. It had a penguin, hockey stick and puck on it. Very cool!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice pics sam, looks like it was a great time


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like a truly amazing time. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these. That was one crazy looking cigar he rolled.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah it was a great time Sam, thanks for the pics. I forgot how much earlier you got there then me, but I stayed later LOL


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Very cool pics.:rockon:

Looks like the event was a hit.:nod:


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

*Yeah South FL !: Rolling, Herfing, and Partying with Sam Leccia*



SmokeRings said:


> wow thats great, that stick he rolled with the cross on it is epic man.
> from what I have seen Sam is a great BOTL


Sam's coming to Pembroke Pines, FL!!! I checked the nublive.com site to be sure the email I just got wasn't wrong...but it must be a last minute change/add, because it's true!!! Yippie!

Thanks again, Sam for posting up these pictures of this even, or I never would have known about this tour!

*Rock & Roll Tour - Saturday, October 10, 2009 3:00 to 9:00 pm with Sam Leccia Concert Series. *
_Aficionado's __Premium Cigars & Wine_
_112 S Flamingo Road_
_Pembroke Pines, Fl 33027_


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow! That is too cool. I am envious.... We had a Drew Estate herf last Friday, prices were OK, freebies with a box were good, but no Sam. Still got a box of Robusto Liga's, hat, cutter and 7 stick sampler of Ligas.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Great pics. Have to check if Sam is heading near me soon.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Nub event at my b&m October 26th. Hopefully he'll be rolling some nubs there, I'd like to take a crack at it.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like a great time! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Looked like so much fun. Cool photos of the smokinhotcigarchick too.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

The Nub Live 2009 event finally arrived in South Florida!
We had so much fun!
Thanks again, Sam for posting up the pictures, or I would have missed out on this great time.

Sam Leccia was indeed a very nice guy. So mellow, friendly. You could tell he just truly loved cigars and fellow B&SOTL. Got to meet Bert from Oliva as well, also a very nice man. He had so many stories of 37+ years in the business. Getting to meet Sam had extra signifigance to me, as the very first cigars I smoked when I started my journey a year ago was NUB!

The Cain cigar was amaizing. I liked it very much. Both the maduro and the habano. 

So, on with my pics to add to the story...
1. Sam and my man Jonathan.
2. Me with my signed box!
3. The awsome cross cigar Sam rolled and gave to my man!

Great day all around!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Thanks Sam!!!!

Fun Stuff!!!!*


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds like a good time. Thanks for the report


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Kerri, I was there too!!! I got there a little late tho 
and I know that guy, he works at cuenca right???
Sam was indeed an awesome guy, and I love Cain now, I bought a box of the Maduro's and am smoking a Habano right now lol

fun times


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

SmokeRings said:


> Kerri, I was there too!!! I got there a little late tho
> and I know that guy, he works at cuenca right???
> Sam was indeed an awesome guy, and I love Cain now, I bought a box of the Maduro's and am smoking a Habano right now lol
> 
> fun times


Aw, bummer we didn't get to meet officially. We left about 7:30ish. And, yes, Jonathan does work at Cuenca at night now. Our friends bought the maduro's, we got the habano's, and then split them up. Worked out great. My very first box I ever bought. Broke now, but it was worth it. :smoke2:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time Kerri.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like fun was had by all. My local has never had a NUB event. :boohoo:Would love to see Sam roll some cool cigars. Love the Maduros.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Looks like you had a great time Kerri.


Sam remembered you, Frank, and Sam too, from the Houston event. I told him that's how I found out about the tour from the pictures you guys put up on puff.com. He immediately said "Texas Tough".

Forgot to mention that in my previous post. Turns out you're two very memorable men! :rockon:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah we have herfed together now a few times, consider him a friend


----------

